# Looking for a long coat



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone have any tips or ideas? I really want a long coat/longhaired German Shepherd (young adult or puppy). The problem is I am not sure where/how to look because I have heard that it is not a good idea to someone who specifically breeds for long coats... If they don't breed for long coats, how can I get a puppy since there is no way to know if there will be long coats in a litter? Or should I just keep looking for older puppies available and hope to find a long coat (so far it seems rare to find one...) 
I don't need a $2000-3000+ puppy with parents with a million titles, just a dog whose parents have good hips and health/temperament to be a companion and hopefully do animal-assisted therapy and/or dog sports (agility/tracking/etc) with for fun (whichever sports the dog enjoys.) I do like to take my dogs in public a lot though so a good temperament is very important...just not sure what is the best way to search.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, you could start by finding out the breeding of the long coats on this board and check with those breeders.

For example, the Poofinator. He was the only long coat in his litter. So either the mother or father passes that trait. Once you know which one then you can get on a waiting list for the nexy coat that shows up in one of those litters.

I had hoped for a long coat but to me the temperament is MOST important. And my boy Mauser is showing himself to be a GREAT dog!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

You could also watch the Rescue Boards; seems like there have been quite a few young long coats needing help!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

In our litter, two were longer coat -- one, like Randy said "old fashioned" long coat girl and our boy (either plush or long coat -- not clear yet).

Not sure if Randy still had the girl available -- you may want to check at http://www.witmertyson.com/.

Like for Lauri, we were looking for personality first, but when Randy recommended our boy to us, we were thrilled as we LOVE LH! 

Tanya


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolYou could also watch the Rescue Boards; seems like there have been quite a few young long coats needing help!


 Long Hair Home Needed  

Seems like most of these beauties are on the east coast


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

i was looking at my breeders site the other day and saw she has some long hair puppies available... also in Illinois. Send a PM if you want some more info.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

"(either plush or long coat -- not clear yet)." 


whats the difference ?????how do you tell where plush ends and longcoat begins ????


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I vote to check the rescues, and keep checking. They don't seem to pop up as often as the standard coated, but they DO become available and they seem to get adopted quickly. You could apply to some rescues, get approved and then you're ready to go when one becomes available, if it's a fit personality wise etc. I always checked the rescue sites daily when we were looking. Some come and go like lightning, others hang around a bit. Also, some rescues have dogs that never get posted because they are adopted by folks who already have an approved app on file.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a couple dogs here in Kansas City you might be interested in...not sure if you are open to rescue.

Maya..she is probably more plush..have not seen her in person

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11011065

Sheba..beautiful long coat

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11930171

you can pm me, or email that is listed if you are interested!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a male coat in Oregon that will be available in two weeks: http://www.waldhimmel.com/Litters.htm


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I sent you a PM, as I like you do not have 1,000-5,000 to spend on a puppy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> I don't need a $2000-3000+ puppy with parents with a million titles, just a dog whose parents have good hips and health/temperament to be a companion and hopefully do animal-assisted therapy and/or dog sports (agility/tracking/etc) with for fun (whichever sports the dog enjoys.) I do like to take my dogs in public a lot though so a good temperament is very important...


But all those titles PROVE that the dog has a proper GSD temperament.

And don't be too put off by the purchase price. Many breeders will do payment plans.

For just $7 per day you could have a $1000 puppy paid off in 6 months!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You may want to check White Paws, http://www.whitepawsgsr.com/. I helped to transport a wonderful LC to them.... although she may already be placed.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It seems that long coats are quite frequent in the WG show lines. There are also breeders that have the occasional long coat with working lines. I would find a breeder that I was interested in and ask them if they ever have any long coats. Depending on the lines, you might have to wait a while to find one if you are "shopping" for a puppy.

What type (show lines, working lines ect...) are you interested in?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was mostly looking at the german show lines so far, or mix of show/working.

I am definitely open to a rescue but I have not seen any long-coated rescue dogs in my area so far and I have some specific criteria which makes it more difficult...


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Just PM'd you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Was just going to suggest Waldhimmel. 

Most breeders do not breed for long coats as they are considered a fault, but they do crop up from time to time and are sold as companion quality. That said, they can track and do obedience and agility and schutzhund, they just won't win in the conformation ring and should not be bred.

Find a breeder you can work with and let them know you want a coat and will wait for one. 

Or rescue..... my Max is a coatie rescue.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

and tilden is a coatie rescue as well (just under 10mo)... for the purposes of this board i do wish that i'd made the extra contacts to find out his breeder, but i was just satisfied having my near perfect boy!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

ChicagoCanine, what are your criteria?

I do love those coats, esp the sables. My guy is a b&t stock coat, but there was soooo much about him that fit what I wanted that I passed on several lc pups & couldn't be happier about my decision.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

***Removed by Admin. Advertising is not allowed on the board.***


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

If still looking for a coatie, please contact me privately.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

[For example, the Poofinator. He was the only long coat in his litter. So either the mother or father passes that trait. Once you know which one then you can get on a waiting list for the nexy coat that shows up in one of those litters.
[/quote] I thought the long coat was recessive & had to be passed on by both parents to get a lc pup. Is this incorrect? Given the variations in coat length & abundance, I've always wondered if more than a singe gene is involved.

ChicagoCanine, I love those coats, I really do but I'd advise you to restrict yourself to long coated GSDs with an undercoat. Chicago climate scream for the insulation & weatherproofing of an undercoat, IMO.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesday
> ChicagoCanine, I love those coats, I really do but I'd advise you to restrict yourself to long coated GSDs with an undercoat. Chicago climate scream for the insulation & weatherproofing of an undercoat, IMO.


LHGSD w/ no undercoat are actually pretty rare. there was a post awhile back where several members (including breeders) mentioned never having seen one before. so the OPs chances should be pretty good.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, both paprents must carry it in order to produce it. It is the same as the solid black gene. If only one parent is a carrier, no pups with either trait, black or coated, will result in the litter.

I am sure genes are "linked". I never mind producing a couple of coaties, or having the gene in my line, as I believe it helps preserve a nice thick stock coat as opposed to one that is too short and tight. I do not set out to try to produce them, but if a couple result, no biggee. The coats I have produced are usually "borderline" and leave me scratching my head until 7-8 weeks old as to what thier coat type really is. 

And go figure, often the coated puppies have nice thick bone and gorgeous heads and to die for conformation....

A long coat with an undercoat is called a Long Stock Coat. No undercoat is a just a Long Coat. Most Coaties are indeed Long Stock Coats. Finding a GSD with no undercoat is very uncommon.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:LHGSD w/ no undercoat are actually pretty rare. there was a post awhile back where several members (including breeders) mentioned never having seen one before. so the OPs chances should be pretty good.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:LHGSD w/ no undercoat are actually pretty rare. there was a post awhile back where several members (including breeders) mentioned never having seen one before. so the OPs chances should be pretty good.


I have seen one, several -- all from the same litter -- and they were a cross of American and German show lines. They were fine boned and the tufts around their ears and one their legs looked very out of place.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

An OT but related question...Can a wgsd carry sable? Would the masking gene hide that as well as the other coat colors? I'm thinking yes, but I just realized I'm not certain...


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

OOooo...I know almost nothing about whites. Sorry....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I believe that white can mask ANYTHING.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, Tracy. That's what I thought.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

The down side of looking for a coatie rescue is that most average person sees a coatie and call it a "mix". So they get overlooked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

monducu german shepherds has coats regularly, they breed for temp/health and blend lines. Long stock coats. About 3 hrs from Chicago in SW MI 
http://www.mondoucu.info/


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: MaraThe down side of looking for a coatie rescue is that most average person sees a coatie and call it a "mix". So they get overlooked.


Any GSD rescue volunteer worth her salt knows the dogs well enough to know coats, whites, blacks, sables, bicolors, mole coats, floppy ears, black-spottet tongues, and any other variation they come in. 

These dogs don't always get adopted as quickly thru rescue because prospective adopters tend to look more for Rin-tin-tin, but hey, better selection for those who know the dogs!


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Emoore
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaraThe down side of looking for a coatie rescue is that most average person sees a coatie and call it a "mix". So they get overlooked.
> ...


Look at shelters all over the internet you will see Sables, Blacks, and whites listed as GSD mixes, coaties too. Often there isn't a rescue around to set them to rights and no shelter volunteer who know enough even to know that a black spot is on the tongue DOESN'T mean Chow.

I have met so called german shepherd people who have argued w/ me that my dogs are not GSDs. The only one most people most easily recognize as a GSD is the one who is NOT.

Okay and a question what is mole coat? I have never heard this term before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

An extremely short coat, like a dobe.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaraThe down side of looking for a coatie rescue is that most average person sees a coatie and call it a "mix". So they get overlooked.


I have a 2 yr old Long stock coat and we are constantly asked what he is mixed with... all the time. I have learned that there are very few people out there that realize that GSD can have long coats.. but I LOVE them! Kahn is like a huge 85 lb fluffy teddy bear with grizzley bear head. lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: MaraLook at shelters all over the internet you will see Sables, Blacks, and whites listed as GSD mixes, coaties too. Often there isn't a rescue around to set them to rights and no shelter volunteer who know enough even to know that a black spot is on the tongue DOESN'T mean Chow.


Ah. I thought you meant looking for a coatie _in_ a rescue.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Emoore
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaraLook at shelters all over the internet you will see Sables, Blacks, and whites listed as GSD mixes, coaties too. Often there isn't a rescue around to set them to rights and no shelter volunteer who know enough even to know that a black spot is on the tongue DOESN'T mean Chow.
> ...


Yeah but they have to GET to the rescue somehow.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Couple of wonderful longcoats on this site:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=923979&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD










http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=923104&page=1#Post923104


----------

